# Need help in texas



## ivey_usmc (Jan 4, 2009)

I live just outside of Austin TX and ive taken the nremt twice and failed. Is there anyone in the area that would not mind studying with me thats going to take the test also or thats already taken it? Im going to try one more time and if I don't get this time im just going to retake the whole course. I would appreaciate any help. Thanks-Josh


----------



## medic417 (Jan 4, 2009)

http://www.nationalregistryprep.com/wst_page4.html


----------



## ivey_usmc (Jan 4, 2009)

medic417 said:


> http://www.nationalregistryprep.com/wst_page4.html



That course is for paramedic. Sorry I should of stated im doing it for my *EMT-B*
Thanks anyways


----------



## medic417 (Jan 5, 2009)

http://www.parameducators.com/Parameducators/Subscribe.html

This one helps ECA, EMT-B, and Paramedic.

Hope you success.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Jan 11, 2009)

*re*

typing this on my phone so cant provide the link.   google search Emt achieve.  should be the first link to show up.  Tests are done in the same fashion as the NREMT CBT exam is given.   great resource for practicing, especially for those not as comfortable with computers


----------

